
How I Lost 30 Pounds on Tim Ferriss's Slow Carb Diet - bound008
http://voices.yahoo.com/how-lost-30-pounds-tim-ferrisss-slow-carb-diet-11214458.html
======
enraged_camel
The effectiveness of any diet can be measured by two factors: its impact and
the dieters likelihood of sticking with the diet. While it sounds like the
author has done a good job, most people would find it difficult to eat the
same foods over and over.

